# sango sands



## Motamomma (Jun 24, 2012)

has any one been to sango sands in scotland near durness live in birmingham is it do able in a week there and back


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

It will probably take you 2 days to get there, 2 to get back

So if a full week its do able.

Depends how far you travel in a day


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We have been to Durness many times and usually do an overnight stop at Ullapool on the way. However, we live in central scotland. Remember the motorway stops at Perth. It is certainly worth the trip and I hope you make it and enjoy yourself.

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We were there at Easter, lovely views and Smoo Cave is nearby and worth a visit, shop close by too shut Sundays 

Dave & Jan


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> It will probably take you 2 days to get there, 2 to get back
> 
> So if a full week its do able.
> 
> Depends how far you travel in a day


I find it hard to believe that it can only be a 2 day journey.
It has to be into a third day for the average driver bearing in mind some of the roads in Scotland and the fact that it will take a couple of hours to get out of Birmingham the first day.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi

Been many times - great site - one of the must do's if you are touring the NW Highlands - the ultimate 'target' if you're just staying on the west side - an important staging post if you are going all the way round. Recently discussed:

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-125813-.html

Do it in a week? Depends how far and how long you want to drive in a day and how you work out value for money. The round trip from the midlands would be about 1250 miles so fuel costs about £300 - £400 depending on truck. If you have to fill up at the little Durness petrol station the price per litre will make your eyes water! You probably want two nights at Sango to give you chance to explore a bit so if a week is seven days that means:

Day 1 - target say Aviemore (about 440 miles 8 hours?)
Day 2 - target Ullapool (about 100 miles 3 hours?)
Day 3 - target Durness (about 80 miles 2+ hours?)
Day 4 - Sango day
Days 5,6,7, reverse 1,2,3.

We often drive all the way back to Merseyside from Ullapool at the end of a holiday so you could save a day there but of course you could be completely knackered by the time you get home with a van that needs sorting out and work the next day!

If you have a burning desire just to experience Sango Sands go for it, it is technically do-able but you will do a lot of driving, and either you will be frustrated by passing some of the finest scenery in the world without time to stop (Ullapool to Durness) if the weather is clear blue sunny (which it often is!) or you will see nothing for the whole trip because the weather is totally closed in with cloud base at van roof level (which it often is).

If you can afford the fuel and like long drives and can pick your time take a good look at a decent weather forecast before you go!

decisions, decisions!

Good luck

Jagman


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We went there over an 11 day trip last year. We had plenty of other stops so 7 days is easily doable. We are based in Chester.

We went up the east coast and down the west.

Aim for Fortrose or Rosemarkie on the Moray Firth on the east coast for a stop if you can. You can see Dolphins in the firth from the shore. The campsites are right on the beach.

There is a big Tesco in Wick which has the cheapest fuel in that part of the far north. Before you head across the top fill up as prices are eye watering until you get back down south again.

Sango Sands is wonderful, we will be going back.

As others have said Ullapool is lovely so you should definately try to stop there too.

I think a long drive on your first day to get well into Scotland followed by 2-3 hours a day tops will let you tootle all the way round quite easily. A long drive on your last day too perhaps. We drove from Ullapool to Peebles then home the following day.

Have a great trip, you'll love it.


----------



## Motamomma (Jun 24, 2012)

*birmingham to ullapool*

birmingham to ullapool i reckon 10 hrs 30 min am i right?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: birmingham to ullapool*



Motamomma said:


> birmingham to ullapool i reckon 10 hrs 30 min am i right?


On motorways, you average approx 50mph, on normal roads you will average about 30 - 35 mph.

have a look at RAC.co.uk

490 miles approx
8 hours 46 minutes


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

autostratus said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> > It will probably take you 2 days to get there, 2 to get back
> ...


Gillian, what is an average driver ?

I can only give advise on my experiences, I can easily do that journey in 2 days.

Yes it is a lot of driving !! but that is not what the OP was asking.

Steve


----------

